# Looking for answers....



## ChristianK (Sep 23, 2002)

Alright here goes: I noticed I got stomach problems more than most others when I was around 7. At that point they really didn't bother me. Skip to 5 years ago. I started having troubles with stomach problems, and it started to affect me in school. I still attend school,but I have to leave class a few times to go to the nurse. The next year nothing out of the usual until I find out I have appendicitis. 1 month of extreme complications, including 2 abcesses and my wound being infected, later, I'm through it. So everything is back to normal, or so I thought. Now my Baba,Russian for Grandma, always had problems, and she was back in the hospital a few months after my appendectomy. Anyways, we went to see her, and as always she had the biggest smile on her face because she loved her grandkids so much. She was always strong through it all. Sometimes, however, life has other plans for you. I remember it clearly, the next morning I woke up, and was brushing my teeth when my sister came in. Her face was pale, she broke the news, my Baba had a heart attack and died a few hours before. I couldn't believe it and asked her if she was kidding. She confirmed that she was telling the truth. I ran to my room and cryed for I couldn't tell you how long. You see she meant as much to me as my own mom, maybe even more.







I still can't get over her not being here. A few months later, it was back to school time. This time my stomach was back with a vengeance. It was much worse this time around and I began to see a specialist. I barely made it through the school year, it was the last time. First, I was able to make it through the first 9 weeks, but it was downhill from there. I went on homebound, and for the past 3 years, I've pretty much stayed there. Now, after all these years of this pain, I can't take it anymore. I'm so depressed now that I am on more than double the medication than I was before(My twin brother has anxiety, so of course the doctors, not being able to find anything, say it was just anxiety). I've had more than 50 blood tests in the past 4 years, and countless other tests. Everything that can tried is accounted for. So far they have indentified IBS and Acid Reflux Disease. I am still not better though. I started seeing a holistic doctor who has changed my life. I still can't make it to school, but now I can leave my house. My PCP's scoff at him, yet he's the only doctor who has helped me. So basically what I am posting for, now that my ranting and raving is done, is for others input on what else could be wrong with my stomach. I haved tried just about everything, which now includes accupuncture which I just started.Please, anyone who can help, I am asking for you help. I'm on the brink of insanity.Thank you in advance to everyone. Yours truly, Christian







My quote which I made for my problems:When life kicks you in the nuts a few times, you start getting used to it. lol


----------



## ChristianK (Sep 23, 2002)

Stupid me, I forgot to post my problems: low thyroid, the laziest adrenaline glands ever, the Big D of course, EXTREME, I mean that to the t, stomach pains, acid reflux, ibs, low absorbtion, yeast in the stomach or something like that, and thats just about everything.







As you can see ibs isn't the only thing wrong, but I have no where else to turn.Thx everyone.


----------



## Blackcat (Sep 1, 2001)

Im so sorry to hear bout your situation. Its great that you are here, this board has helped me a lot. I dont have all the same problems, the only one i do have infact is IBS D. It was really really bad and then I found this board. The things that have helped me the most with D are...Peppermint tea (Its amazing) with every meal, fiber (metimucill <spelling???> or pure physillium powder which is at health food stores), caliculm with bigs meals, low fat foods (satuated) and eating organic. These are the things that have helped me the most, just a few suggestions for you. Anyway I hope this can help. If you ever need to talk feel free to E-mail me.Love,Amanda


----------



## Kisha (Sep 4, 2002)

As my husband says "life doesn't suck it blows". So, so sorry to hear about your loss. Somethimes horrible things cluster together. That's when you feel like burying youself in bed. This is going to sound so trite but it does get better. There's lots and lots of good info on the BB. Unfortunately it's a matter of trial and error and scary while you try and figure out how to deal with this "THING". It sounds like you and your Baba (sp?) were very close. If you want to write about her I'd be glad to read it.What I find helps me to feel a little better is getting mad. When I get made I just decide that there is something that can be done and d--n it I'm going to find what it is. Hope things look better for you real real soon.Keep in touch.Mary


----------



## ChristianK (Sep 23, 2002)

Thank you both. I'll try the peppermint tea, etc. And I love the life doesn't suck, it blows.


----------

